# Hurricane Relief Helping Hands Oct 18th Galveston TX



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

On October 18th we will have a 18 Wheeler full of food, clothes, sheets, blankets, pillows, etc.
It will be set up in front of Speak the Word Church (Pastor Sammy) on 33rd St right off Broadway in Galveston. We will be out there giving out FREE items that are much needed. If you are interested in volunteering or donating either items or monetarily, your help would be much appreciated. Anything received will be used right there in galveston for the people.
Please contact us via email or PM here on 2cool.
All ministries involved are Non Profit Orgs
Speak the Word
Eagles Nest Ministries
Back Porch Gospel
Pastor Scott from Mississippi ( Will get their Church Name) is providing truck ,trailer, driver and full load of items. What a blessing!
Come on out and get involved.

Tom Howell
Amazing Grace Ministries
[email protected]

Its a great time to help out those who have been truly affected by Ike.
Thank you


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks to all of you that have emailed us. Still open for volunteers and donation items to be brought to location in Galveston. See you there!!


----------

